# Where to buy hop crowns or starters



## Qualia (8/8/19)

Hey,

Looking to grow hops again. Does anyone know of a place/person that sells hop crowns or starter plants?

Looking to quicken the process by starting with crowns instead of rhizomes.

Thanks!


----------



## Reg Holt (8/8/19)

You could try Belgrave Brewer, send him a pm.


----------



## hoppy2B (8/8/19)

What state are you in? I dug some up a few days ago. Was planning to put them on gumtree for local pickup. I'm in Adelaide. Someone on the buy/sell thread was selling. 

I don't think there is an advantage to planting crowns. Just dig a hole, chuck in 20 litres of sheep manure, plant rhizome(s) on top, and provide copious amounts of water so that it grows really well. String up as many bines as you can and you should do ok the first season.


----------



## Qualia (8/8/19)

Thanks for the info. I’m in Victoria. 

I guess that the first year would be mostly growing the root system, so rhizomes might be fine. 

Cheers.


----------



## hoppy2B (9/8/19)

Qualia said:


> Thanks for the info. I’m in Victoria.
> 
> I guess that the first year would be mostly growing the root system, so rhizomes might be fine.
> 
> Cheers.



You should be able to get about 450 grams from a single Cascade rhizome in its first season as long as you give it enough water and string up all the bines it puts out. You just need enough overhead support for all the strings, and you need a bit of room around each string so that sunlight can penetrate and get to most of the leaves.


----------



## hoppy2B (9/8/19)

I could probably mail some to you if you're interested Qualia. I have Cascade, Victoria and Cluster. Let me know if you want some. Cheers


----------



## Simo23 (9/8/19)

hoppy2B said:


> What state are you in? I dug some up a few days ago. Was planning to put them on gumtree for local pickup. I'm in Adelaide. Someone on the buy/sell thread was selling.
> 
> Hey hoppy2B, if you still want to sell some I’d be happy to buy some and see if I can grow them. Never tried before but can give it a crack.. I’m in Adelaide so can pick up


----------



## hoppy2B (10/8/19)

Hi Simo, I left a message on your profile page.


----------



## Jimbo (10/8/19)

There's a nursery in bendigo, available at the start of September


----------



## Qualia (10/8/19)

Thanks Hoppy2B. I’ve got a local provider here. All the best for the coming season.


----------



## splitice (11/8/19)

Anyone else selling in Victoria - preferably close to Melbourne or Central Vic? Belgrave Brewer is not currently selling.


----------



## Vic (11/8/19)

Jimbo said:


> There's a nursery in bendigo, available at the start of September


Where In Bendigo?


----------



## Jimbo (11/8/19)

Vic said:


> Where In Bendigo?


http://www.macdonaldsnursery.com.au/


----------



## hoppy2B (11/8/19)

If you have a Diggers garden shop check them. A couple of years ago when I visited the Diggers shop in the Adelaide Botanical Gardens, I did find Cascade plants in small pots at $15 each. Bunnings have also been known to carry them. These won't be in till the growing season is underway though.


----------



## splitice (11/8/19)

Thats really interesting @hoppy2B I'll be sure to do that.

I bought a couple from a local supplier to plant next week (hopefully not too early). If they work out well I'll add a couple more.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/8/19)

splitice said:


> Anyone else selling in Victoria - preferably close to Melbourne or Central Vic? Belgrave Brewer is not currently selling.


I did notice that Garden World in Braeside had hop plants for sale, didn't really look at them but I did see Cascade.


----------



## splitice (18/8/19)

Ended up ordering off ebay. Specifically: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hop-Rhi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Came well packed in damp newspaper in ziplock bags and well labeled (good thing, spent 4 days in the postal system). Planted today in Melbourne SE, now time to see if they take.


----------



## hoppy2B (18/8/19)

splitice said:


> Ended up ordering off ebay. Specifically: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hop-Rhizomes-Grow-your-own-hops-Different-rhizome-varieties-available/264405114300?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Came well packed in damp newspaper in ziplock bags and well labeled (good thing, spent 4 days in the postal system). Planted today in Melbourne SE, now time to see if they take.



Which variety(s) did you get?


----------



## splitice (18/8/19)

hoppy2B said:


> Which variety(s) did you get?


Cascade,Chinook,Dr Rudi (Super Alpha),Saaz,Tettnanger,Goldings

Centential and fuggle I'll source in the future. I'll wait and see if any of the above don't take, and how my system goes etc.


----------

